# POLL: Favorite Lipstick Finish?



## mel0622 (Jan 31, 2006)

ok so we know what the most favorite e/s finish is....

whats ur favorite and why?


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 31, 2006)

On me, I like a frost because 1) it lasts the longest of the normal lipsticks on me (i.e. not a pro-longwear) 2) It has shimmer 3) I don't have the dry lips problem with them like some people do or like mattes do on me 4) There are a wide range of colors.
I would say Lustre's are a close second though, but they fade on me pretty quick.


----------



## karen (Jan 31, 2006)

lustres, because they feel the nicest.
That, and my new favourite lipstick and PERFECT nude(finally found it!) is Jubilee... which is a lustre.


Edited to add: mattes = suck


----------



## samtaro (Feb 1, 2006)

Lustres.  They just go on the best, don't settle into my lip-lines, and are the prettiest in my opinion.


----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2006)

Lustres because I prefer to play up my eyes, they go on the easiest and i love the sheer but glossy colour.  I also like amplified because of the goooogeous creamy texture and rich colours.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 1, 2006)

lustres. they're the only thing that my lips won't react to! and they're pretty =)


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 1, 2006)

lustres.. and glaze


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_lustres.. and glaze_

 
2nd! Lustres have a pretty soft shimmer without being frosty, they are sheer but buildable, and don't dry out too easily. Glazes are moist looking and can be sheer but buildable.


----------



## angela (Feb 1, 2006)

lustres b/c they go on like buttah and frosts b/c they have the perfect sheen/reflect in them.. i'm in love with ramblin rose right now!


----------



## LipstickChick (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_On me, I like a frost because 1) it lasts the longest of the normal lipsticks on me (i.e. not a pro-longwear) 2) It has shimmer 3) I don't have the dry lips problem with them like some people do or like mattes do on me 4) There are a wide range of colors.
I would say Lustre's are a close second though, but they fade on me pretty quick._

 
Frosts are my favorite finish, as well, for every reason that you listed here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## lizsybarite (Feb 1, 2006)

Lustres for day (man I lovelovelove so many of them!), but when I want a bolder lip, it's a tie between Frosts (I have loads) & Satins (I only have Rebel, but I love the texture - I wish they had more of "my" colors in Satin).


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 1, 2006)

wow i guess i'm one of the minorities. i like satins and mattes just because i think they give off more color when applied.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_wow i guess i'm one of the minorities. i like satins and mattes just because i think they give off more color when applied._

 
i want to try a matte. is there a nice light pink one?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 1, 2006)

frosts are my favorite!   Amplified Cream's really make my lips look fat, but they don't come in alot of colors, so they lose points...but soon...


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_i want to try a matte. is there a nice light pink one?_

 
ok sorry i just noticed that they werent matte. lol they're mostly satins. but i can recommend a nice satin if you'd like. viva glam II is nice. its not super light but its one of my favorite nude lip l/s.


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 1, 2006)

Amplified Creams...love them!!  I know they don't come in a huge variety of colors, but they still are awesome IMO...they are so creamy and feel soft on my lips and the staying power is pretty good, too.  They kinda "plump" the lips and make them look fuller.  Blankety is my fav of the Amplified Creams...perfect nude.


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 1, 2006)

My absolute fave are the Amplified Creams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE THAT FORMULA!  Lustre comes in with a close 2nd. . .and eh, I have a few frosts, but they just don't do it for me.  I wish all MAC l/s came in Amplified Cream or Lustres. well, maybe not. . .then I'd REALLY be broke.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 1, 2006)

my favorate is lustres beacuse they feel so soft and my lips never get chapped.


----------



## Joke (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_lustres, because they feel the nicest._

 
Couldn't agree more


----------



## RedBetty (Feb 1, 2006)

I like amplified cremes the best.  I do like Lustres, but everyone I've tried has been soooo sheer...


----------



## Brianne (Feb 1, 2006)

Lustres and Amplified Creams.  Frosts are too gritty for me and I don't like mattes.
I haven't really tried any of the satins.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 1, 2006)

amplified creams... ALL THE WAY!!! trust me ladies, if you haven't gotten one of these... GET ONE. especially if you're looking for a rich colored lipstick. they feel amazing on the lips and have such awesome color to them.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2006)

i like frosts because they're so slick and shimmery. lustres are pretty nice too, so rich and smooth


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 2, 2006)

Frost and Amplified Creme...

Well almost everything EXCEPT Lustre! (They doesn't last and aren't enough pigmented)


----------



## dobe660 (Feb 3, 2006)

Another vote for Lustres and Frosts!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 5, 2006)

*lipstick finishes*

in your opinion, what's your favorite?  and give supporting reasons if you'd like.

×Amplified Creme
×Frost
×Glaze
×Lustre
×Matte
×Satin


----------



## Wattage (Jun 5, 2006)

Absolutely Lustre. I have quite pigmented lips to start with so I don't usually require anything with a lot of colour power. Lustre is just lovely. You can wear it dark or light, and the texture is awesome. I think all of my lipsticks except 2 are Lustres.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 5, 2006)

i like glaze best, saying that i hardly ever wear lipstick. i usually wear gloss and the only ones i really wear are glossy ones.


----------



## arbonnechick (Jun 5, 2006)

Lustres, because they're the most moisturizing on me.
I love the look of frosts, but absolutely hate their gritty texture.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 5, 2006)

Frosts because they last a good while and are pretty and shimmery, and Lustre's because they just feel good


----------



## Cdjax (Jun 5, 2006)

I love Amplified Creme Lipstick. Its so creamy! I like how it feels. I also really like the Lustre and Frost formulas, too.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 5, 2006)

FROST!!! i hate everything else...frosts just go on perfectly and stay on perfectly


----------



## lizsybarite (Jun 5, 2006)

Now that I have started using Prep+Prime, I *adore* the Amplified Cremes! I also love Lustres (I have so many and wear them very often) and some Satins. Sometimes I like frosts, but I've started to develop an aversion to many of them.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the Frosts, too! I've heard complaints that they're *too* frosty, but I think they're PERFECT!
My first was "Pink Maribu," which I loved!
That motivated me to try "New York Apple," which was almost a religious experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, if you haven't tried "Lovemate," by all means, SNAP IT UP BEFORE IT'S GONE!
It's the perfect frosty rose.
I may order a backup while the free shipping code is valid.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_BTW, if you haven't tried "Lovemate," by all means, SNAP IT UP BEFORE IT'S GONE!
It's the perfect frosty rose._

 
2nd this, it's a great color I don't hear much about


----------



## Tonitra (Jun 5, 2006)

Amplified Cremes...so creamy! Love the texture, its not drying on my lips, and awesome colour pay-off.


----------



## divaster (Jun 5, 2006)

I think all I have are frosts and lustres. I only have 2 with me to check though. The weird thing is that with these two the lustre (stroke of lust) is frostier and grittier than the frost one (X-Pose). X-Pose is really smooth.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 5, 2006)

lustre


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 6, 2006)

Definitely Amplified Creme! Cosmo and Hopscotch are my two MLBB lippies! Totally brightens up an otherwise bare face


----------



## LipstickChick (Jun 6, 2006)

Frosts, w/o a doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I've finally realized that this is the formula that works/looks best on me (lasts a long time, gives good color on my pigmented lips, LOVE the frosty look), and have since given away my other formulas.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 6, 2006)

I probably own more frosts than anything else, but I like satins the best, I think.  I just wish they released more of them!  I almost always wear a frosty eye, so a lot of times I just want a more matte lip, and satins do that without being too drying.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

I own mostly frosts and love them, but I adore the Glaze finish.  I just love how it feels and looks, and unfortuately, they don't make many glazes


----------



## Joke (Jun 6, 2006)

Lustres, they feel so nice on the lips!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jun 6, 2006)

My favorite is Amplified Cream (I neeeeeeeed more of these!) - they are so rich in color and creamy.  I have lots of Lustres and they're pretty nice (they feel smooth, but aren't very pigmented).  I have quite a few of the Frosts too, for some reason I avoid them - they have a slightly rougher texture to them and color payoff is adequate.  But if you pack too much on, you get weird frosted old lady lips (best way I can describe the effect).  I also have a couple of Mattes.  I didn't think I'd care for them at all, as I have somewhat dry lips.  They're actually really nice, because the color payoff is excellent and they don't dry out my lips any further.  The worst thing about the mattes is that they don't go on easy - it's like rubbing a rock against your lips...


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 6, 2006)

I like Lustres and Glaze.


----------



## kedra70 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have just about all the finishes except for matte. I'm looking to get more amplified cremes - I absolutely adore Dense!

About Lovemate - I love the color but it has a very gritty finish on me. I guess I could use a matching gloss to soften it up a bit.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the glazes the best. My faves are Vinyl (discontinued) and Hot Tahiti.

I wish they made more. In richer colors.


----------



## maclay (Jun 13, 2006)

Amplified Cremes for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a couple frosts and Lustres, but they are so drying on me.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 13, 2006)

all time fave - amplified creme - because they feel so great on my lips I don't even need gloss on top adn have great pigmentation. Other than that - Lustre's feel really good, but don't last and Matte's aer good for really pigmented colors, but dry out my lips.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 13, 2006)

Frosts!  I'd say 3/4 of my lipsticks are some form or pink frost... UGh, why can't I stay away from them?


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 13, 2006)

i adore amplified cremes.


----------



## ztatrixie (Jun 14, 2006)

Lustres mainly, frosts with lip balm as base so they aren't so frosty. Amplified cremes on occasion. I'm a lipglass/lustreglass lover deep down


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 14, 2006)

Lustres & Amplified Cremes, they just feel so good on.


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2006)

Dead heat split between Frost and Matte/Retro Matte.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 14, 2006)

lustres- esp. sophisto and apres sol
glazes- esp. pervette (all time favorite lipstick)


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 16, 2006)

looking through my lipsticks...

the majority are lustres

but i also have glaze and frost...

i like most mac textures tho... the only one i didnt 'love' was Lovedust which is a matte


----------



## eco (Aug 31, 2006)

What is your favorite Lipstick Finish?

LIPSTICK FINISHES 

AMPLIFIED CRÈME
Ultra-creamy. Quietly shiny. Colour-packed! Hi-res: hi-impact. 

FROST
Excellent colour payoff with medium to high frosted shimmer-and-shine finish. 

GLAZE
Low-colour impact with sheen-style finish. Glazes the lips, makes them shine! 

LUSTRE
Demi-sheer with wet-look lustre finish. Very slick. Makes lips look soft, smooth, ultra-moist. 

MATTE
Pigment rich with intense colour pay-off. No-shine, all matte finish. 

SATIN
Colour-rich. Soft satin, semi-matte finish. Conditions while adding intense colour. 

SHEER
Colour-light with sheer, near-translucent, naturally-tinted finish. 

Mine is Lustre, and Amplified is second.

i love the lustres because they feel like gloss and i never feel clownish or like i'm wearing too much.

i love the amplified cremes because a little really goes a long way and they look great lightly applied with other lip products (fav combination right now is Deep In Love l/s (le) with wildly lush plushglass under it)


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 31, 2006)

mines are Satin and Lustre =)


----------



## oddinary (Aug 31, 2006)

I like Lustres!
I love the effect that Frosts have when you smile because you can see all the pretty shimmer, but if you don't smile, it enhances the wrinkles on my lips which looks horrible. :/


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 31, 2006)

Definitely amplified creme!


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 31, 2006)

My favorite finish has always been Satin, because I like having matte-ish lips without being too matte.  However, since there aren't too many colors made in the Satin finish, Lustres pull in a close second.


----------



## misslilith (Aug 31, 2006)

My favorite is lustre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like the wet-look finish


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, all of my lippies except two are frosts, so I guess they are my favorite.  I like Glazes too, and REALLY dislike Amp. Creme.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 31, 2006)

I love the Amplified Creme. I love that way it feels and the look of it.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2006)

it's a tie between satin and lustre for me


----------



## lola336 (Aug 31, 2006)

i love lustres and frosts..but frosts i alwys have to mix with some gloss otherwise its kinda dry....


----------



## ette (Aug 31, 2006)

Amplified Cream or Lustre.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Lustres...hands down!


----------



## Felicia27 (Aug 31, 2006)

i like satin and matte. my least favorite is lustre(all though most of my l/s is lustre) b/c i'm moving away from the glossy look. can you believe i had like 40 l/g and now i've narrowed them down to 7? :-0


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Always used to be satin, but now it's lustre.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Aug 31, 2006)

Lustres! Love the texture of these so much. My lips feel soft and slightly glossy and they dont make my lips go dry throughout the day, favouritest finish ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Amplified creme comes a close second though.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 31, 2006)

if i'm wearing l/s, i want punch, so AC is the way to go!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 
_Mine is Lustre, and Amplified is second._

 





 The lipsticks that have those finishes get the most love from me


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 31, 2006)

amp. creme first, then lustre, then satin, then matte.


----------



## velvet (Aug 31, 2006)

lustre, glaze is a close second


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Aug 31, 2006)

Lustre, with Amplified Creme in second.


----------



## Eilinoir (Sep 1, 2006)

Lustre, all the way!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

lustre


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 2, 2006)

Lustres hands down the only other ones i own are one frost and one amp creme...the rest are all lustres.


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 2, 2006)

Amplified Creme!  I never thought I could be so in love with a l/s finish!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm the extremes. Some days I wear Amplified Creme l/s, others I have to wear Matte. They only problem with mattes are they show up all imperfections on my lips :[


----------



## llucidity (Sep 2, 2006)

Absolutely amplified creme. Dislike frosts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are simply too frosty and I can never wear them alone without my lips looking cracked


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 2, 2006)

*I voted Amp. Cream; but in all fairness, there's a few MAC l/s formulas I have not tried ie:  Satin, Glaze, Sheer...and I'm not sure if I've tried Lustre...(is Pink Maribu a Frost or Lustre formula???).  I don't have many MAC lipsticks...............YET
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 3, 2006)

Lustres without a doubt!! they're so pretty and moist


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Sep 5, 2006)

lustre and glaze are my faves


----------



## CaramelKiss (Dec 26, 2006)

Lustre is my favorite with Frost a close second.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 26, 2006)

i like Amplified Creme. but lustre is very good as well


----------



## lsperry (Dec 26, 2006)

Forever and always lustres. They don’t make my full lips look clownish. But I do own 2 amplified crèmes – powerhouse (dc) and rockocco (le)….I’m a sucker for a beautiful red!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2007)

*What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I like the lustre formula. It's sheer and glossy just like I like my lipsticks. I have an amplified cream(like an idiot, i didn't read the finish descriptions) and I don't like it. Too much pigment for me. The color is pretty but my purplish colored lips make it to purply to me.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

lustre all the way


----------



## eco (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

check out this thread, which includes a poll:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54563


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

Amplified Creams are definitely my favorites. Followed by Lustres and Frosts.


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

Lustre! But not the really sheer ones.


----------



## rainbow (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

i have got rather dry lips hence the only formula that i can take is [Lustre]. the rest of the formula tends to make my lips drying and the lines even more obvious.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I'm gonna have to go with the (Amplified Creme) I like the creamy formula of these and they have a bolder vanilla scent.With the lighter shades you can apply them like gloss.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

In order:
Lustre, then Amplified Creme, Then Glaze


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I really don't like MAC lipsticks before so I stayed away for a while.  When I rediscovered MAC I gave in and bought a lustre and so far so good.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

Lustre and Matte with equal enthusiasm!!! I find the Amplified Creams more drying than the matte, and I find the frosts vary greatly from shade to shade. I like Lustres for everyday wear and Mattes when I wanna go "full on" with my lip colour.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

Lustre.

I used to love frost alot, but they dry my lips so bad. Now I will only get the lustre one no matter how pretty the color is.


----------



## Aerynna (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I do NOT understand the love for Lustres.  I call them the "Gone in 60 Seconds" formula, because they are.  They literally stay on my lips no longer than 5 minutes, and 60 seconds is closer to the truth.  Plus, the pigment payoff is SO disappointing.  I really, really dislike Lustres.  I do not understand at all what the love is for them.

My favorites are probably Frosts and Satins equally.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I agree about Lustres wearing off so quickly. I don't even bother buying those anymore.

My favorites are Frost, Amplified Creme and Satin.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I am also a Lustre fan....since they're the closest to glosses.


----------



## eco (Mar 12, 2007)

boost


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

Hmm... I personally really like the glaze finishes... although there aren't too many left in that finish. 2nd I'd have to say its a toss up between lustre and amplified cream.


----------



## Joke (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

That's easy: Lustre!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

amplified creme and lustre, equally. i love them both, because they do different things. it dependson my mood, and the rest of the look i am going for.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

I am really loving the Frosts right now.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What's your favorite lipstick formula?*

Frosts and Satins all the way.


----------



## User40 (Mar 14, 2007)

Lustre!


----------

